# Other pets?  Again?!



## Valael (Sep 20, 2002)

How about pics this time?!  I recently got a few (awesome) new roommates...

Female Veiled Chameleon -- She wasn't happy when I took these, I figured she would like being outside, but no.  Some people just can't be pleased.  Although she did turn a bright green, so I must have done something right.















My fool, one year old male (horny) bearded dragon.  He sleeps where he wants, when he wants.  If you inturrupt him, he'll...well, probably do nothing..


----------



## Valael (Sep 20, 2002)

Durango Mountain King -- Starburst phase


----------



## Valael (Sep 20, 2002)

Another pic without my ugly hand


----------



## Valael (Sep 20, 2002)

Last one, promise.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's my big baby boy, Jin. He's a pastel phase bearded dragon.

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 20, 2002)

This is Jin's girlfriend, Mao. I love my dragons 

-Bryan


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 20, 2002)

Lastly, this is my adorable female hairless rat, Fluffy. I can't get enough of her cute chirps when I play with her!

-Bryan


----------



## JacenBeers (Sep 20, 2002)

I am not gonna post a picture but Ihave a mantis named Sassy and i used to have a cat named Saetia. i also have a Rottweiler named Kordick.


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Valael,
You say your chameleon wasn't happy, but it's not pissed off either, this is what a pissed off female chameleon turns to when she sees a male...!  
greetz,
Joost


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valael _
> *She wasn't happy when I took these, I figured she would like being outside, but no.  Some people just can't be pleased.*


Actually, a lot of small herps don't like being outside because it makes them feel vulnerable... in the wild, they have to be on the lookout for hawks, owls, larger carnivorous mammals, etc etc, and being out in the open in broad daylight like that can make them feel terribly exposed... I know it used to make my Ribbon Snake VERY nervous, so I stopped doing it...


----------



## Valael (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, at Chameleonsonline.com they suggest bringing it out occasionally for some natural sunlight.


But they also suggest you have a light weight enclosure, or a whole different one for outside.


She just doesn't like people in general and often proves the "Veiled chameleons are the most aggressive" thing..


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know anythign about chameleons, that's why I just said "small herps"   I know snakes get really nervous outside...


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 20, 2002)

That rat has no fur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*WHY ???* 

I looooove the chameleons, they are sooooo cute !!!!




Happy now ?????????     ;P ;P


----------



## johns (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi,  Saviour- 



In general, typing in capitals is considered shouting, and is plain unnacceptable in any message boards or forums.



Just to let you know.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spider_savior _
> *THAT RAT HAS NO FUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHY ??? *



It's a genetically bred HAIRLESS rat. I don't shave her, if that's what you're wondering 

I picked a hairless rat over a haired one for a few reasons:
1) No allergy problems from any of my friends.
2) No shedding.
3) She doesn't need baths too often.

Fluffy's absolutely adorable. You have to agree 

-Bryan


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Heres Tank!!*

;P ;P This is Tank  hes my rare Neopaliton Mastiff.. this was taken when he was 2 yrs old as it takes them 5 yrs. to reach full size. hes a real cool devil dog..he is 285 pounds of mean eating machine.. Hes alot bigger now and has alot more head on him and dewlaps to..hehehehe!!  Drool city..  he should be close to 300 pounds by now...LOL!! Hes an excellent guard and protector of me and my kids.. ;P ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin (Sep 20, 2002)

*Okay, might as well....*

here's Jaeger...my rescue rotty, fresh from the groomers, where he was taken after a close encounter with a skunk!


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 20, 2002)

OOOHHH, what cute doggies (Sorry about those horrid capitals) Here is my kitty cat Lacey she used to be a stray in my n'hood, but SHE (oops ) adopted us.

Edit: Dec 16, 03.

Lacey died May 1, 2003 of skin cancer that spread to her lymph system.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Sep 20, 2002)

*and here is Moka*

she is my child....this is the BDITW (best dog in the world!)


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 20, 2002)

Here is my other cat, Comet, he is 16 !!!!!!!! He is NOT (sooo terribly sorry) related to LAcey.


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 20, 2002)

HEre is Comet when he was a year old, my dad threw a bandaid on the toilet lid (it was meant to go IN the bowl) and so my cat went onto the lid to play w/the bandaid. Then, he fell in !!!!


----------



## Gail (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's one of my cats - Master Po


----------



## Gail (Sep 20, 2002)

And here is one of my horned frogs - Papu


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't get one thing.  Why is it not acceptable if someone posts a bold printed message, even if it is not offensive in anyway?  Can't people have a little humor these days without being misunderstood or picked on by anti-social people?


----------



## Gail (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't think Johns was trying to be antisocial at all - he was just pointing out something that he thought she might want to know.  People who are newer to posting and chat or who haven't got a lot of experience with it often don't realize that capital letters mean shouting.  It's the same with email - all caps is shouting at someone.  The comment he made about it being unacceptable was not meant (at least I believe so) to be a "slap down" - it is actually true, at least from what I've seen.  Changing the color of a sentence to make it stand out has been, IME, a better way to emphisize what you are saying without "shouting".  Johns was just pointing out Internet etiquite (I know I spelled that one wrong!), not trying to start a flame war.  I would hope that none of us will take offense - we have a happy family here, let's all keep it that way  

Gail


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 21, 2002)

This is Noodle...He is the owner of my house and lets me sleep in 'his' bed.

John
}


----------



## petartist (Sep 21, 2002)

*Here's just one of mine*

This is Mantee, my latest Therapy Dog.  What a clown.
The kids just love him.  Yes , he is missing something
but, he moves so fast sometimes people don't notice right away.:}


----------



## petartist (Sep 21, 2002)

*2nd try*

Mantee


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 21, 2002)

Petartist,

That is one very pround and proper looking pup.

John
}


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 21, 2002)

dudes, I was just teasing JOhns about the whole capital bold shouting thing, so dont give him a hard time !! THANKS. (oops)


----------



## savian (Sep 21, 2002)

My rotty/newfoundland mix his name is Kromm and my cat Queen Mab.


----------



## savian (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Valael (Sep 23, 2002)

Simple rule of thumb:  If it's a popular hosting website (Tripod, Angelfire, Geocities, etc,.) they usually <b>WON'T</b> allow linking of pictures from their site to any other.



So basically, if you want to post pictures, you have to find another site.  And in the case of your link, you can't just click on it either.  You must <b>Right click on it, click properties, copy the URL and paste it in your Address bar</b>  (You don't normally have to go to properties, but the board cut half the link off with periods.)


*Top sekret info*:


To post sites on Geocities, RENAME YOUR FILE TO A .TXT FILE!


Example with your pic.  Rename it to kellyoliver.txt (You can do it right from the file manager on Geocities)


And link the "pic" right to the text file.


[ img ] http:// www.geocities.com /kellywakefield99 /kellyoliver.txt [ / img ]


Without the spaces, of course.


----------



## The_Phantom (Sep 23, 2002)

Nice attempt there. =D


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

Here are some of the other animals Tamara and I keep.  This is Cadmus -- my first ever snake.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Charlotte -- Tamara's first ever snake.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Joka, my savannah monitor.  Yes, that is scarring on her neck.  She was not a happy lizard when I first got her.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Loafy.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Noche when he was just a wee little'un.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is a (poor) picture of my cane toad Pygmalion (Pygy for short -- very appropriate).


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Quasimodo.  He is a yellow rat snake with a malformed jaw and a temper.  Quite the character.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

This is Rochi -- Tamara's JCP.


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 23, 2002)

And last (for now) but not least (by any stretch of the imagination) is Espirito, my amazon tree boa (Spiro for short).

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 29, 2002)

This is a pretty funny shot of my baby, Cricket. She's a Jack Russel-Beagle cross we rescued from the Radford pound:


----------



## SkyeSpider (Sep 29, 2002)

When do we get to see your Triops? 

-Bryan


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheEternal _
> *When do we get to see your Triops?
> 
> -Bryan *


You asked (these are not the greatest pics but I'm going to have to get better at manual focus - it doesn't help that these things are never still for very long):


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

and another view:


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

And here's a shot of my youngest ferret, Kibble:


----------



## kellygirl (Oct 2, 2002)

*finally!*

here is a lovely picture of my arm...er, i mean ME and my baby nanday conure, oliver.  he was born in may of this year!  

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl (Oct 2, 2002)

*and.....*

here is malachi, my juvy uromastyx... my bf gave him to me for Christmas last year!  what a sweetie!  

and there is a pic of my baby iggy, ezra, in the "who's behind the computer" thread.


----------



## skinheaddave (Oct 3, 2002)

Nadkicker,

So being completely ignorant on what a triops was, I looked it up.  Now I have to ask ... why?  What's the appeal of this particular creature?  Keep in mind that I just skimmed a few basic biology pages and thus am pretty ignorant as to the nature of the triops.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Gail (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=630

now we can all have Triops - cool  

Gail


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Nadkicker,
> 
> So being completely ignorant on what a triops was, I looked it up.  Now I have to ask ... why?  What's the appeal of this particular creature?  Keep in mind that I just skimmed a few basic biology pages and thus am pretty ignorant as to the nature of the triops.
> ...


Dave, click on my webpage button and go to the triops section - I am the holder of the highly coveted (if you're a triops fan that is ) 2002 Triops Page Award from Dr. Erich Eder, if that doesn't answer your questions, I'll answer any further ones you might have.


----------



## galeogirl (Oct 3, 2002)

Here's a picture of Aslan with our friend Rhia at our wedding last July.  He's 9 months old now and 15 lbs. heavier with no end of growth in sight.  He's a Bouvier des Flandres, a Belgian cattle guarding breed.  He's a really sweet dog, very smart, great with kids and our friends, but absolutely ferocious with people he decides are a threat to the family.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *You asked (these are not the greatest pics but I'm going to have to get better at manual focus - it doesn't help that these things are never still for very long): *


Those things are so neat! 

The body piercing shop that just hired me this week (which is why I've been so absent on the boards) won't let me keep a tarantula in the store. That said, I can keep ONE fish tank. Maybe I'll get some triops for it 

-Bryan


----------



## skinheaddave (Oct 3, 2002)

Nadkicker,

Okay.  That explains a lot -- you're a nutcase.  Unfortunately, I am also a nutcase and thus may be forced to get some Triops at some point.  Very cool.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Rookie (Oct 3, 2002)

*Peso in his Jar*

Hey all!  
Unlike you lucky individuals, I live in a University dorm (so does Jacenbeers I think, but I guess he's cooler than me) so I only have Peso, my G.Pulchra s'ling.  The picture is terrible, and Bryan has a picture on the T board of a s'ling that looks about 100x better, but just so you guys can picture Peso and his babyfood jar when I talk about him.  Besides, I'll be honest, I didn't want to feel left out.
I realize this is supposed to be for pets that AREN'T Tarantulas, but I guess I'm a big cheater.
Paul

p.s. I won't admit it to my friends because they'll just make fun of me, but I think I'm in love.  My girlfriend's going to be really mad when I tell her I'm getting a second Tarantula.


----------



## kellygirl (Oct 4, 2002)

*AHA!*

rookie--

i told ya so!!!!!!!!!   ;P  you cant have just one, esp not after hangin around with these folks.  so what are you gonna get?

kellygirl


----------



## MrT (Dec 16, 2003)

*This is a trip down memory lane.*

Great link Dave. 
So I brought it back.
Can someone put it in the NSSW forum?

Ernie


----------



## avmaviator (Dec 16, 2003)

*Rookie*

Hey dude, i'm in a dorm room too.... and i have five Ts (maybe seven after this weekend).  Everybody in the hall comes over to watch feedings and molts, lol.


Anyways, here is one of my dogs, i wished i could bring him to my dorm room!







Arnaud


----------



## Phillip (Dec 16, 2003)

Somewhat of a crappy pic  but I don't have many of the Max dog in digital yet.






And although I have shown this one before I'm sure a few newer folks haven't seen Mary yet.






Not going to go into all the snakes and such as the thread would be pretty long then.    That and I post pics of them pretty regular anyway.

Phil


----------



## Reitz (Dec 17, 2003)

Dorm room??? No excuse!

I have 5 emperor scorpions, 1 Hottentotta trilineatus, 3 C. gracilis, 1 H. spadix, and 2 P. trans. It' s not a huge collection, but if you keep it small, it can be done. My suggestion, get a $25 shelving unite--the kind you can take apart. Load it with inverts. Piece O' cake.

Chris

A question for Sugar Glider keepers, I'm getting a house next year with 3 other college students. We'd like to get a house pet. We thought about a cat, but I don't like cats. Then someone thought ferret, which is a thought. How are sugar gliders. Are they demanding pets (moreso, say, than cats)? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Dec 17, 2003)

here is my puppy dog Gizmo (well he is 11), a.k.a. G-Dogg, Show Bizzmo, or the always popular Pepto Gizzmo doing what he does best eating  i will post a better pic later


----------



## Phillip (Dec 17, 2003)

Are gliders more dependant than cats...... For the most part but it depends on your demanding of demanding. They require specialized food but it is easy to make and can be found at any grocery store. They also require somewhere in the ballpark or at least a half hour to an hour per night of interaction to remain tame. If given what they need they are somewhat demanding but well worth any effort put into them. 

I do however recommend anyone considering one do their research 1st as these animals bond very strongly and you dont want to get into them unless you are into a long term commitment.

sugarglider.net  and sugarglider.com are very good info sites.

Phil


----------



## The_Phantom (Dec 22, 2003)

I LOVE this picture of Kes. I took it with my Camera phone, in "antique" mode.


----------



## Valael (Dec 23, 2003)

Does Philip's dog look just like Orion's to anyone else?


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Dec 23, 2003)

they do look similar but not that much here are 2 more of the gizmo
ORION


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Dec 23, 2003)

one more...
ORION


----------



## Phillip (Dec 23, 2003)

Similar looking yes but not quite the same. Max only has color on the left ear while the rest of him is white. Also his tail is docked ( I believe that's the term ) and much shorter although you can't see it in his pic. He is 100% Jack Russell for any that may have wondered also known as an RCA dog or the dog on Frasier.

Phil


----------



## Vayu Son (Dec 23, 2003)

*><*


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2003)

Here is my bull frog.
I love to show off this huge girl!


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2003)

A better shot.


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2003)

Told you she was a cannible!


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2003)

Another


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2003)

And another!


----------



## The_Phantom (Dec 25, 2003)

Is she eating her mate? Or a different species of frog?


----------



## spider (Dec 25, 2003)

No,that is a bronze frog.
Her mate is 6'


----------



## pitohui (Dec 27, 2003)

hey what about getting a mammal who wasnt fur in the wild like a blind mole or something instead of a man maded creature?


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 27, 2003)

I love my new digicam -- and Tamara loves her BRBs.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

